# Alles muss raus : Pc games



## FiredBullet (8. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

    folgendes möchte ich verkaufen:

_
*PC GAMES:
*
_
    Herr der Ringe Die Eroberung *15€*

    Call of Juarez Bound in Blood *20€*

    Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz*  25€*

    Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box  *9€*

    Pro Evolution Soccer 6 * 5€*

    Pirates of the Carabean Am Ende der Welt *  5€*

    Need for Speed Carbon *8€*

    Need for Speed Most Wanted * 5€*

    Worms 4 Mayhem * 12€*

    Gothic 2 Gold Edition *5€*

    Fifa 07 *5€

*Spiderman 3 * 5€

*ProStreet  *10€


    ALLE PC GAMES ZUSAMMEN:  120€
**
  Außerdem möchte ich noch auf meinen PSP- Verkauf hinweisen.
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/V-PSP-GAMES-8313416.html?re=0 

*mfg FiredBullet


----------



## SFMysterio (8. November 2009)

Hätte Interesse an CoJ Bound in Blood.
 Wäre dir auch Paypal recht oder nimmst du nur Überweisungen an


----------



## FiredBullet (9. November 2009)

jo du kannst es haben. sonst noch irgendwas ?
 habe noch einiges.
 schick mir deine adresse und du bekommst meine kontoverbindung .


----------

